# Truma Water heater will not ignite?



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Our new to us van (1 wk) has a problem with not igniting the boiler on gas. Works fine on EHU. I have ensured the boiler is full of water, Gas is turned on, Cowl has been removed. when switched on I can hear the relay on the circuit bord activate and also the ignition clicking away, then after a few seconds it stops and the light goes red!
Using gaslow. and I can smell gas from the external cowl, so it must be getting through just not igniting.
Now It is under warrenty, but the dealer is 200 miles away down in Devon so if possible I'd rather try to sort it out first.

Auto trail Cheyeene 2006
Truma Ultrastore Rapid


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Has it got a window over the outlet? If so there may be a sensor in window to cut off gas to stop fumes getting in van, and apparently some vans have a problem with this sensor.


----------



## Bimobil (Jun 16, 2008)

I had a problem similar but on a gas only boiler, though in a much older van...called truma service agent and he suggested it was lime scale.

Put one part white wine vinegar to 12 parts water and left overnight, flushed in the morning and now is fine.

Just a sugestion in case you get to the head scratching stage  

Darren.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Had the same problem. Got it fixed at C&CC NFOL under warranty. Turned out to be the main PCB. They are very poorly made and the old one had lots of dry joints that blocked the current.
Have you got a Truma dealer near you? The full list is on the Truma website, or phone them. Many of the mobile caravan service agents are Truma authorised for warranty repairs. Have a look at:
http://www.mobilecaravanengineers.co.uk/
Gerry


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

Ours (but a C4002) is doing the same thing, someone is coming to repair it on the 9th and I'll let you know how it goes. 

I'd suggest you call Truma on Truma Service/Technical 01283 586020 Lines open 8.30am - 5.00pm Mon - Thur, 8.30am - 1.30pm Fri. I did this and the guy got me to put the phone near the boiler and try to start it. He listened and said it was combustion fan failure. 
Good luck 
-H


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi bombas,
boy you move fast  new van and all, the circuit board on these new truma heaters seems to be faulty unlike the same style but older pre 2008, maybe they had a faulty batch from a unknown cheaop supplier  .

have you tried the autotrail dealer at southampton [ the old dolphin dealer] I know you did nt buy the van there but a warrenty is as warrenty and they are Autotrail dealers afterall.

The Truma factory at blanford wont help just direct you to a dealer :roll: i know there is a truma agent at Romsey "greatbridge industrial estate" but have not had dealings with them.

To gain access to the faulty circuit board you have to remove boiler lid and I am shure its sealed ? have you had a look on the schematics off the truma site.

hope you like the new roomier van

tramp


----------

